# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Mortar ratio/mix for pizza oven

## jmn

Just wanting to know what the best mortar ratio/mix is for pizza ovens.

----------


## METRIX

Cement Australia recommends *Which products can be used to line areas exposed to extreme temperatures such as pizza ovens?* Hardened concrete, mortar and plaster can be damaged at high  temperatures. It is recommended that a product called Cement Fondue is  used.  This product is a High Alumina Cement and is available from  specialty cement suppliers.  
  Cement Australian strongly recommends that unless you are experienced  in using specialty cement products you should seek technical advice  before using these products. 
Try this site has good info  Outdoor Pizza Oven Plans | Free Outdoor Plans - DIY Shed, Wooden Playhouse, Bbq, Woodworking Projects

----------


## jmn

Thanks for the info Metrix

----------


## cherub65

Although that site shows good images its methods are not good, use as little refractory mortar  as possible. The fire bricks are cut with a taper so the mortar bed is kept to a minimum not buttered to fill gaps. This is available ready to mix, just google for local supply.
Also don't use sharp sand to lay blocks, use brickies sand

----------

